# Southwest High Speed Rail



## USrail21 (Nov 7, 2011)

There should be A High speed rail Project that links Phoenix to Los Angeles, Las Vegas, San Diego, Denver, El Paso, Albuquerque, and Salt Lake City. Here ate the stops: Phoenix-LA: Phoenix, Yuma, Palm Springs, Ontario Airport, Industry, then Los Angeles. Phoenix to San Diego: Phoenix, Yuma, El Centro, then San Diego. Phoenix to Las Vegas: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, Grand Canyon, then Las Vegas. Phoenix to Albuquerque: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, then Albuquerque. Phoenix to Denver: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, then Denver. Phoenix to Salt Lake City: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, Provo, then Salt Lake City. Phoenix to El Paso: Phoenix, Tucson, Las Cruces, then El Paso. Those are the routes. It operates at up to 220 MPH. It will use 16 car class 700 series bullet trains. This will get cars off the road and planes out of the sky. But how fast is the HSR? Phoenix to Los Angeles in an hour and forty minutes.


----------



## MattW (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds great, when are you writing the check to build this?


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 7, 2011)

MattW said:


> Sounds great, when are you writing the check to build this?


Well, how do you get the check?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> There should be A High speed rail Project that links Phoenix to Los Angeles, Las Vegas, San Diego, Denver, El Paso, Albuquerque, and Salt Lake City. Here ate the stops: Phoenix-LA: Phoenix, Yuma, Palm Springs, Ontario Airport, Industry, then Los Angeles. Phoenix to San Diego: Phoenix, Yuma, El Centro, then San Diego. Phoenix to Las Vegas: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, Grand Canyon, then Las Vegas. Phoenix to Albuquerque: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, then Albuquerque. Phoenix to Denver: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, then Denver. Phoenix to Salt Lake City: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, Provo, then Salt Lake City. Phoenix to El Paso: Phoenix, Tucson, Las Cruces, then El Paso. Those are the routes. It operates at up to 220 MPH. It will use 16 car class 700 series bullet trains. This will get cars off the road and planes out of the sky. But how fast is the HSR? Phoenix to Los Angeles in an hour and forty minutes.


For your Phoenix - Vegas/SLC routes, how are you going to get across the grand canyon?


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

johnny.menhennet said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > There should be A High speed rail Project that links Phoenix to Los Angeles, Las Vegas, San Diego, Denver, El Paso, Albuquerque, and Salt Lake City. Here ate the stops: Phoenix-LA: Phoenix, Yuma, Palm Springs, Ontario Airport, Industry, then Los Angeles. Phoenix to San Diego: Phoenix, Yuma, El Centro, then San Diego. Phoenix to Las Vegas: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, Grand Canyon, then Las Vegas. Phoenix to Albuquerque: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, then Albuquerque. Phoenix to Denver: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, then Denver. Phoenix to Salt Lake City: Phoenix, Glendale, Prescott, Flagstaff, Provo, then Salt Lake City. Phoenix to El Paso: Phoenix, Tucson, Las Cruces, then El Paso. Those are the routes. It operates at up to 220 MPH. It will use 16 car class 700 series bullet trains. This will get cars off the road and planes out of the sky. But how fast is the HSR? Phoenix to Los Angeles in an hour and forty minutes.
> ...


Well, there will be a long bridge that goes over the canyon with tall supports.


----------



## JayPea (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> > USrail21 said:
> ...


I don't think that will go over too well with environmentalists.


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> > USrail21 said:
> ...


Actually, the Southwest High Speed Rail will go around the Grand Canyon, not over it. I checked google maps and saw that you can get to Provo from Flagstaff quickly without going over it. It will run near the edge.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2011)

But your proposal says "Grand Canyon then Las Vegas". So you are already proposing a change.






Include another $50,000,000,000 to your check for changes to the route!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> But your proposal says "Grand Canyon then Las Vegas". So you are already proposing a change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was talking about the Salt Lake City line. Vegas line stops in Grand Canyon Village but not SLC.


----------



## leemell (Nov 8, 2011)

Guest said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > But your proposal says "Grand Canyon then Las Vegas". So you are already proposing a change.
> ...


So you are going to build a line right through a National Park and don't expect any trouble?


----------

